# SARMS - Can anyone recommend/vouch for good quality supplier?



## Floods7 (May 9, 2022)

I haven't bought SARMS in a good 6 or 7 years. Back then there weren't that many suppliers or websites and I (think) I got good quality SARMS but their website is now shutdown so looking for a recommendation from some people who have bought recently and had found good quality?

Most likely going to buy Ostarine (mk-2866) prefer liquid and probably some Cardarine, also liquid.

Also I have some left over Ostarine, how long do you think this stuff lasts? Was stored in a cool and dark place. 
​
Thanks!


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2022)

Yes, one of our sponsors that I will vouch for: https://sarms-peptide.shop/


----------



## Floods7 (May 25, 2022)

Thank you!


----------



## Vision (May 29, 2022)

Floods7 said:


> Thank you!


If you need any assistance, please feel free to reach out to me..
GW0742 by EP Euro-Pharmacies at PSL​





www.PuritySourceLabs.ru​*Euro-Pharmacies GW0742 "Advance cardio supreme formula"* is a new and powerful agent that differentiates from its forerunner -
GW501516 Cardarine, displaying greater fusion and biological potency and cardiovascular performance over other PPARs.
Users can appreciated the rapid and extravagant abilities with fat reduction, changes in overall body composition,
getting tighter with muscle density while maintaining "full" muscle bellies.
The results are unmistakable, clearly visible which include greater cardio out-put and the potential
of 20-40% added drive in resistant training within the first few days..

GW0742 by EP at PSL is multifunctional, multipurpose and adaptable with any goal and can be applied in conjunction with other SARMS and/or PEDs from PSL.
PSL GW0742 made by Euro Pharmacies works just like any PPAR delta agonist out there. Principally, it can have a double shift/double duty: Turning our fat into an energy source and increasing the oxidative capacity of our muscles.
The result is leaner and more dense muscle tissue, fat loss with supreme endurance..
This is why its dubbed Advance Cardio Supreme Formula - by EP at PSL



www.PuritySourceLabs.ru​GW0742​*Euro-Pharmacies GW0742 "Advance cardio supreme formula"* is a new and powerful agent that differentiates from its forerunner - GW501516 Cardarine,
displaying greater fusion and biological potency and cardiovascular performance over other PPARs.
Users can appreciated the rapid and extravagant abilities with fat reduction, changes in overall body composition, getting tighter with muscle density while maintaining "full" muscle bellies.
The results are unmistakable, clearly visible which include greater cardio out-put and the potential of 20-40% added drive in resistant training within the first few days..

*GW0742* is multifunctional, multipurpose and adaptable with any goal and can be applied in conjunction with other SARMS and/or PEDs.
GW0742 works just like any PPAR delta agonist out there. Principally, it can have a double shift/double duty: Turning our fat into an energy source and
increasing the oxidative capacity of our muscles.The result is leaner and more dense muscle tissue, fat loss..

*"Advance cardio supreme formula"- GW-0742* is a peroxisome proliferator-activated receptor afflicter (PPARδ). There is no adverse effects as seen in PK/PD models of both Male & Female via negative hormonal influences/characteristics,
therefore it's safe for all genders. "Advance cardio supreme formula" - GW-0742 Expeditiously rips through fat even more effectively than its precursor,
the model GW-501516 Cardarine.
Much like GW-501516 Cardarine where users have noticed improvements, where GW501516 engaged in a fight with certain conditions described as the following - low blood sugar, reduction with insulin sensitivity and
even obesity in which all reversed or these actions being expressed have subsided - where Cardarine prevented any increases/worsening of these symptoms
where genetics may have played a factor or even drugs/medications being characters of undesirable and detrimental influences.
"Advance cardio supreme formula" - GW0742 could be seen and recognized as the 2.0 version, hence the product name ""Advance cardio supreme formula" is fitting with its eminent targeting abilities,
in a vis-à-vis comparator discussion challenging the similarities to GW-501516 Cardarine.

*Let's deliberate about GW0742 here, the "Advance cardio supreme formula" and how it works just like any PPAR delta benefactor that is obtainable in the market.
"Advance cardio supreme formula" is now considered supplementary to replacing Cardarine as an alternative option,
with its enhanced, advanced and refined indistinctiveness placing it in a tier of its own.

Now that's game changing, transformative to help anyone level up their conditioning.*

*"Advance cardio supreme formula"* turns our fat into an energy source and increasing the oxidative capacity of our muscles. This action leads to gene expression that orbits around energy dispersal, thus it creates the environment that supports
loss of adipose/fat tissue through the modes of action from increasing the absorption of glucose in skeletal muscle tissue, amending and improving what is defined as "energy metabolism" aka thermogenesis.
Thermogenesis is the process of heat production in organisms turning fat into energy without lowering blood sugar levels, yet improving nutrient partitioning and glucose shuttling into muscle bellies.

*Energy metabolism could be specified as the processes that determine food intake, converting the food/diet oils to release energy,
at the same time creating storage depos for any surplus when in the need of energy during an energy deficit.*

Back to cardarine, lets remember during research it was once considered as a potential for treatment with obesity and other metabolic abnormalities,
however *"Advance cardio supreme formula" GW-0742"*
its earning immense fame in record time mainly fitting because its unique abilities like that of a crematory, a furnace, burning through two types of adipose tissue -
white adipose tissue (WAT), which stores energy, and brown adipose tissue (BAT),
which generates body heat.
GW0742 now could be considered best of a kind, the bee's knees, best of breed, and possible unrivaled
for some time to come, time will only tell..

*What are some of the advantages of Euro-Pharmacies GW0742"Advance cardio supreme formula"?*

*Anti-Diabetic drug/Increases Insulin sensitivity*
Development of PPAR-agonist GW0742 as antidiabetic drug: study in anim | DDDT

*Promotes reverse cholesterol transport*
https://ascpt.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1111/j.1752-8062.2009.00098.x

*Reduces intestinal/Gut inflammation*
https://jlb.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/pdf/10.1189/jlb.0110053

*Enhances Lipid Metabolism*
Thieme E-Journals - Hormone and Metabolic Research / Full Text

*Euro-Pharmacies "Advance cardio supreme formula" can be used successfully with any muscle building process, when lean muscle tissue is desired.

What makes this possible? STUDY HERE
GW0742 "Advance cardio supreme formula" Peroxisome Proliferator-Activated Receptor δ Regulates Inflammation via NF-κB Signaling in Polymicrobial Sepsis,*
This expression and action derives on the stimulation of the expression of the anti-inflammatory cytokines - Mitochondria are *membrane-bound cell organelles* (mitochondrion, singular)
that generate most of the chemical energy needed to power the cell's biochemical reactions.
Chemical energy produced by the mitochondria is stored in a small molecule called adenosine triphosphate (ATP).

GW0742 presents maintenance and/or recruitment of PPARδ at the nuclear site in target cells. Present studies are in agreement with other reports that ascribe to PPARδ a regulatory role on transcription and inflammatory mediator production.
Other PPARδ ligands have been shown to inhibit cytokine-induced expression of VCAM-1 in endothelial cells. The nuclear peroxisome proliferator-activated receptor δ (PPARδ) is an important regulator of lipid metabolism.
In contrast to its known effects on energy homeostasis, its biological role on inflammation is not well understood. We investigated the role of PPARδ in the modulation of the nuclear factor-κB (NF-κB)-driven
inflammatory response to polymicrobial sepsis *in vivo* and in macrophages *in vitro*. We demonstrated that administration of GW0742, a specific PPARδ ligand, provided beneficial effects to rats subjected to
cecal ligation and puncture, as shown by reduced systemic release of pro-inflammatory cytokines and neutrophil infiltration in lung, liver, and cecum, when compared with vehicle treatment. Molecular analysis revealed that treatment with
GW0742 reduced NF-κB binding to DNA in lung and liver. In parallel experiments, heterozygous *PPAR*δ-deficient mice suffered exaggerated lethality when subjected to cecal ligation and puncture and exhibited severe lung
injury and higher levels of circulating tumor necrosis factor-α (TNFα) and keratinocyte-derived chemokine than wild-type mice. Furthermore, in lipopolysaccharide-stimulated J774.A1 macrophages, GW0742 reduced
TNFα production by inhibiting NF-κB activation. RNA silencing of PPARδ abrogated the inhibitory effects of GW0742 on TNFα production. Chromatin immunoprecipitation assays revealed that PPARδ displaced the
NF-κB p65 subunit from the κB elements of the TNFα promoter, while recruiting the co-repressor BCL6. These data suggest that PPARδ is a crucial anti-inflammatory regulator, providing a basis for novel sepsis therapies.



www.PuritySourceLabs.ru​*For more info about PSL's online store, tap below*


----------



## lfod14 (Jun 14, 2022)

For me that'd be Chemyo hands down.


----------



## Vision (Jun 15, 2022)

GW0742 by EP Euro-Pharmacies at PSL​

www.PuritySourceLabs.ru​*Euro-Pharmacies GW0742 "Advance cardio supreme formula"* is a new and powerful agent that differentiates from its forerunner -
GW501516 Cardarine, displaying greater fusion and biological potency and cardiovascular performance over other PPARs.
Users can appreciated the rapid and extravagant abilities with fat reduction, changes in overall body composition,
getting tighter with muscle density while maintaining "full" muscle bellies.
The results are unmistakable, clearly visible which include greater cardio out-put and the potential
of 20-40% added drive in resistant training within the first few days..

GW0742 by EP at PSL is multifunctional, multipurpose and adaptable with any goal and can be applied in conjunction with other SARMS and/or PEDs from PSL.
PSL GW0742 made by Euro Pharmacies works just like any PPAR delta agonist out there. Principally, it can have a double shift/double duty: Turning our fat into an energy source and increasing the oxidative capacity of our muscles.
The result is leaner and more dense muscle tissue, fat loss with supreme endurance..
This is why its dubbed Advance Cardio Supreme Formula - by EP at PSL


​www.PuritySourceLabs.ru​GW0742​*Euro-Pharmacies GW0742 "Advance cardio supreme formula"* is a new and powerful agent that differentiates from its forerunner - GW501516 Cardarine,
displaying greater fusion and biological potency and cardiovascular performance over other PPARs.
Users can appreciated the rapid and extravagant abilities with fat reduction, changes in overall body composition, getting tighter with muscle density while maintaining "full" muscle bellies.
The results are unmistakable, clearly visible which include greater cardio out-put and the potential of 20-40% added drive in resistant training within the first few days..

*GW0742* is multifunctional, multipurpose and adaptable with any goal and can be applied in conjunction with other SARMS and/or PEDs.
GW0742 works just like any PPAR delta agonist out there. Principally, it can have a double shift/double duty: Turning our fat into an energy source and
increasing the oxidative capacity of our muscles.The result is leaner and more dense muscle tissue, fat loss..

*"Advance cardio supreme formula"- GW-0742* is a peroxisome proliferator-activated receptor afflicter (PPARδ). There is no adverse effects as seen in PK/PD models of both Male & Female via negative hormonal influences/characteristics,
therefore it's safe for all genders. "Advance cardio supreme formula" - GW-0742 Expeditiously rips through fat even more effectively than its precursor,
the model GW-501516 Cardarine.
Much like GW-501516 Cardarine where users have noticed improvements, where GW501516 engaged in a fight with certain conditions described as the following - low blood sugar, reduction with insulin sensitivity and
even obesity in which all reversed or these actions being expressed have subsided - where Cardarine prevented any increases/worsening of these symptoms
where genetics may have played a factor or even drugs/medications being characters of undesirable and detrimental influences.
"Advance cardio supreme formula" - GW0742 could be seen and recognized as the 2.0 version, hence the product name ""Advance cardio supreme formula" is fitting with its eminent targeting abilities,
in a vis-à-vis comparator discussion challenging the similarities to GW-501516 Cardarine.

*Let's deliberate about GW0742 here, the "Advance cardio supreme formula" and how it works just like any PPAR delta benefactor that is obtainable in the market.
"Advance cardio supreme formula" is now considered supplementary to replacing Cardarine as an alternative option,
with its enhanced, advanced and refined indistinctiveness placing it in a tier of its own.

Now that's game changing, transformative to help anyone level up their conditioning.*

*"Advance cardio supreme formula"* turns our fat into an energy source and increasing the oxidative capacity of our muscles. This action leads to gene expression that orbits around energy dispersal, thus it creates the environment that supports
loss of adipose/fat tissue through the modes of action from increasing the absorption of glucose in skeletal muscle tissue, amending and improving what is defined as "energy metabolism" aka thermogenesis.
Thermogenesis is the process of heat production in organisms turning fat into energy without lowering blood sugar levels, yet improving nutrient partitioning and glucose shuttling into muscle bellies.

*Energy metabolism could be specified as the processes that determine food intake, converting the food/diet oils to release energy,
at the same time creating storage depos for any surplus when in the need of energy during an energy deficit.*

Back to cardarine, lets remember during research it was once considered as a potential for treatment with obesity and other metabolic abnormalities,
however *"Advance cardio supreme formula" GW-0742"*
its earning immense fame in record time mainly fitting because its unique abilities like that of a crematory, a furnace, burning through two types of adipose tissue -
white adipose tissue (WAT), which stores energy, and brown adipose tissue (BAT),
which generates body heat.
GW0742 now could be considered best of a kind, the bee's knees, best of breed, and possible unrivaled
for some time to come, time will only tell..

*What are some of the advantages of Euro-Pharmacies GW0742"Advance cardio supreme formula"?*

*Anti-Diabetic drug/Increases Insulin sensitivity*
Development of PPAR-agonist GW0742 as antidiabetic drug: study in anim | DDDT

*Promotes reverse cholesterol transport*
https://ascpt.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1111/j.1752-8062.2009.00098.x

*Reduces intestinal/Gut inflammation*
https://jlb.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/pdf/10.1189/jlb.0110053

*Enhances Lipid Metabolism*
Thieme E-Journals - Hormone and Metabolic Research / Full Text

*Euro-Pharmacies "Advance cardio supreme formula" can be used successfully with any muscle building process, when lean muscle tissue is desired.

What makes this possible? STUDY HERE
GW0742 "Advance cardio supreme formula" Peroxisome Proliferator-Activated Receptor δ Regulates Inflammation via NF-κB Signaling in Polymicrobial Sepsis,*
This expression and action derives on the stimulation of the expression of the anti-inflammatory cytokines - Mitochondria are *membrane-bound cell organelles* (mitochondrion, singular)
that generate most of the chemical energy needed to power the cell's biochemical reactions.
Chemical energy produced by the mitochondria is stored in a small molecule called adenosine triphosphate (ATP).

GW0742 presents maintenance and/or recruitment of PPARδ at the nuclear site in target cells. Present studies are in agreement with other reports that ascribe to PPARδ a regulatory role on transcription and inflammatory mediator production.
Other PPARδ ligands have been shown to inhibit cytokine-induced expression of VCAM-1 in endothelial cells. The nuclear peroxisome proliferator-activated receptor δ (PPARδ) is an important regulator of lipid metabolism.
In contrast to its known effects on energy homeostasis, its biological role on inflammation is not well understood. We investigated the role of PPARδ in the modulation of the nuclear factor-κB (NF-κB)-driven
inflammatory response to polymicrobial sepsis *in vivo* and in macrophages *in vitro*. We demonstrated that administration of GW0742, a specific PPARδ ligand, provided beneficial effects to rats subjected to
cecal ligation and puncture, as shown by reduced systemic release of pro-inflammatory cytokines and neutrophil infiltration in lung, liver, and cecum, when compared with vehicle treatment. Molecular analysis revealed that treatment with
GW0742 reduced NF-κB binding to DNA in lung and liver. In parallel experiments, heterozygous *PPAR*δ-deficient mice suffered exaggerated lethality when subjected to cecal ligation and puncture and exhibited severe lung
injury and higher levels of circulating tumor necrosis factor-α (TNFα) and keratinocyte-derived chemokine than wild-type mice. Furthermore, in lipopolysaccharide-stimulated J774.A1 macrophages, GW0742 reduced
TNFα production by inhibiting NF-κB activation. RNA silencing of PPARδ abrogated the inhibitory effects of GW0742 on TNFα production. Chromatin immunoprecipitation assays revealed that PPARδ displaced the
NF-κB p65 subunit from the κB elements of the TNFα promoter, while recruiting the co-repressor BCL6. These data suggest that PPARδ is a crucial anti-inflammatory regulator, providing a basis for novel sepsis therapies.


​www.PuritySourceLabs.ru​*For more info about PSL's online store, tap below*


​


----------



## BeardedAlpha (Jun 27, 2022)

@Vision any chance u guys are doing a deal on shipping? Legit just wanted me 2866

Sent from my SM-A526U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vision (Jun 29, 2022)

BeardedAlpha said:


> @Vision any chance u guys are doing a deal on shipping? Legit just wanted me 2866
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526U1 using Tapatalk


We don't have any sales at the moment.. I assure you these are the best SARMS on the market today. Mass spec tested and all.
Due to the cost of product and shipping unfortunately we can lower shipping cost.


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 9, 2022)

Sarm peptide shop is #1


----------



## Vision (Jul 10, 2022)

OTG85 said:


> Sarm peptide shop is #1


They have the best sarms on the market IMO, these came from PSL, but they also offer the same brand,,
Amazing products and packaging..

My little conditioning TD..
Might as well toss in some extra skin shade, get a little tan going on.


----------

